# 2011 Cruze LTZ - Service center time



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...call the GM Customer Service telephone line and get things (problems) "...on the record..." so that appropriate 'pressure/pursuasion' can be applied to the dealership to make you happy with GM again.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope the transmission gets sorted for you. Also, any place will easily over-tighten the oil drain bolt. I guess they don't want it working loose. 

Considering the OnStar module at least is in the trunk, I'm not at all surprised it would be toast with a trunk leak in the right spot.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

EHeye said:


> I figured I should start a post in here dating my experiences with our Cruze LTZ 6spAuto..
> 
> A few months back we took it into the service center because a pulley was making an intermittent whisping/wisking kinda sound. Intermittent unfortunately. The tranny would also hit hard into 3rd gear if the car was cold, I mean **** thats gonna blow something up hard. They "could not duplicate the issues", apparently they cleaned debris from the pulley (why is there debris on a car that had 11000km when we took it in...).
> 
> ...




EHeye,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have had with your Cruze. I would also suggest that you contact GM of Canada and express to them your concerns. You can contact them at 800-263-3777 Monday-Friday 7:30am - 11:30pm or Saturday 7:30am - 6:00 EST. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with this. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

There's a TSB for the trunk leak. Apparently some 2011 Cruzen didn't get sealed properly. The low coolant is going to be an issue with _*ALL*_ Cruzen. When the coolant gets hot and tries to expand, any excess pressure is bled off out of the coolant tank. This pressure reduction means that some coolant is lost every time too much pressure builds up in the system. It's also why some people report smelling anti-freeze in the engine compartment. The 2011's apparently had their main cabin air intake on the side of the engine bay with the coolant tank. The 2012's have it on the other side of the engine compartment.


----------



## EHeye (Jan 30, 2012)

Still without a car. The tech stole my Royal Purple oil, they lifted my car up incorrectly and crushed a part of my rocker panel. Coolant was not topped up and the recall looked frickin hack! I have tons of pictures. I showed the service manager a flap disk and told him to get the hack job of a recall fixed up.

The one good thing they did was replaced the 10mm drain plug...

I am pretty choked.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Man, I hope you give an earful to GM regarding that dealer. Please make sure to copy your words into writing and forward it onto the CS reps that monitor this board, too. GM's customer service folks were interested in my dealer visits, and that was well before I was a mod on here. 

What did they do to the rocker panel, and can you post a picture? 

Regardless, I hope you get your car fixed.


----------



## EHeye (Jan 30, 2012)

Its deeper than the image looks.


Here is my "royal purple" oil that was just changed before I was picking it up, it looks used...


----------



## EHeye (Jan 30, 2012)

Here is the "quality" recall









And here is the tech draining the blackish oil










That don't look too new...


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

"You got hosed, Davy"!


----------



## EHeye (Jan 30, 2012)

Complaint has been filed with GM Canada. The guy seemed sincere and shocked. We will see where this goes.


----------



## EHeye (Jan 30, 2012)

So an hour and a half after I talk to Roger @ GM Canada yesterday (provided him with TSB numbers), I get a call from the dealership. They happened to find the leak in the trunk, weird he said that there was a TSB on it (I told him about 5 times to look for it, on multiple occasions!!!). Apparently the sunroof drains were filled up and leaking as well.

Lets see if they call me today. An hour and 45mins left in the work day.


----------

